# Hello all



## vacaloca (Feb 27, 2010)

Hey guys! I went to the November meeting at Cindy's, and then fell off the planet for a couple of months. While there everyone asked who I was on APC, so I joined, lol. Just wanted to say hi to everyone again, and I'm looking forward to the March meeting!

-Jon


----------



## alta678 (Mar 24, 2009)

Glad to have you back among the planted folks!


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Nice to have you aboard! Hope to see you at the next meeting!


----------



## snowball2020 (May 26, 2004)

yay! someone close by me  post up some pics of your tank vacaloca


----------



## vacaloca (Feb 27, 2010)

Thanks guys. I'm new to all this, and taking it slowly. I've always had fish, but only in the last 6 months realized how amazing planted tanks can be. I'll post pics shortly to show you my baseline, but I'm really trying to absorb anything I can right now, and moving slowly. I'm hoping to learn a lot from everyone here, so expect plenty of questions :boink:


----------



## kimcadmus (Nov 23, 2008)

Sounds like a pragmatic approach. Lots of great information here at apc and within the club. Welcome!


----------

